# IPAD MINI pas d'acces INTERNET MALGRÉ LE wifi



## kalougan (28 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, 
Voila mon souci, j'ai 1 IPAD MINI  32M° qui ne veut pas acceder à Internet en wifi via LIVEBOX 2
En fait il y a quelque temps j'avais restrain l'acces wifi à la livebox à partir de 23h (c'est lIPAD DE MON FIL) ca fonctionnait bien, mais j'ai décidé de supprimer le verou. le probléme est que maintenant de j'arrive plus a me connecter à partir de 23h - J'ai supprimé l'IPAD de la box = idem, j'ai réinitialisé les paramétres reseau sur l'IPAD = IDEM, J'ai restauré l'IPAD= idem  - J'AI PARTAGÉ MA CONNECTION iphone5 detecté puis associé l'IPAD = IDEM, PAS D'ACCES INTERNET
AVEZ VOUS UNE IDEE  - MERCI D'AVANCE
ps: dés demain matin je pourrai me connecter car en dehors des heures que j'avais vérouillées sur la box

Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

et bien c'est sur la box qu'il faut déverouiller...


----------



## kalougan (28 Février 2013)

Merci LEPETITPIERO  de cette réponse rapide, mais je l'ai désactiver de la box, puis comme ca ne marchais pas, j'ai supprimé l'IPAD des appareils associé à la BOX puis je l'ai ré-associé avec acces complet - J'ai contrôlé tous les PC TABLETTES IPHONE  connecté sont en acces wifi sans restriction ..


----------



## lepetitpiero (28 Février 2013)

conflit d'adresse ip peut-être ?


----------



## kalougan (28 Février 2013)

l'adresse IP est la même entre ce qui est noté dans l'ipdad et dans la paramétres de la box. Par contre j'ai 2 ipad mini, un qui fonctionne et detecté automatiquement comme ipad, et l'autre celui qui ne veut pas acceder internet est reconnut comme PC . strange non ,?


----------



## Siciliano (1 Mars 2013)

C'est peut être un peu sauvage, mais si tu faisais un reset de la box ... ?


----------

